# Wheres the best place to buy a heat press?



## neversatisfied (Sep 30, 2006)

*Wheres the best place to buy a heat press?* 
Hi! I want to buy a heat press and get it up and running in time for the holidays and I need some Expert Advice!! 

Who/Where is the best place to purchase a good quality heat press?

Im planning on doing all sizes of tees from kids to XXX Tall tees... so I need a good size platform.. 

Any referrals on where to buy one? (and transfer supplies ofcourse)

For all the pros here... Which one do you use? Which brands are good/bad etc?


Thank you, all responses are appreciated!!


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

neversatisfied said:


> *Wheres the best place to buy a heat press?*
> Hi! I want to buy a heat press and get it up and running in time for the holidays and I need some Expert Advice!!
> 
> Who/Where is the best place to purchase a good quality heat press?
> ...


You can buy great presses from this forums sponsers.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

neversatisfied said:


> Who/Where is the best place to purchase a good quality heat press?
> 
> Any referrals on where to buy one? (and transfer supplies ofcourse)


Check out this page of our site for a listing of places to buy heat press and transfer supplies from:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/view_sponsoroffers.htm



> For all the pros here... Which one do you use? Which brands are good/bad etc?


Here's some other threads that should help:

Good professional press:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=5838

Which Heat Press Brand to Choose:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=5872

Start up heat press equipment:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=5475


----------



## jesoph (May 11, 2009)

heat press machine is to transfer pictures logos to tshirt metal board. there is a lot manufacturer specializing in heat press machines


----------



## merchguy (Jun 10, 2009)

you can try ebay... dont know if it will be good but im sure it will be cheap lol


----------



## Parl (Nov 9, 2007)

merchguy said:


> you can try ebay... dont know if it will be good but im sure it will be cheap lol


Sometimes, there's some great heat presses on there. It's best to look out for ones with some branding, especially if you can match the press they're listing with one from a proper website, then you know how much it's worth, how good it is, and how much you should go up to when bidding for it.

If you're going to get one with no brand from China or somewhere, it's got to be new, because you don't know how long it's going to last. A good, solid heat press, they can last for a decade and beyond, so second hand one isn't an issue at all really.

So neversatisfied, it's at least worth a look on eBay for heat presses. I got mine from their, but there's no always good ones up there.

Edit: Actually, here you go... Just ran an eBay search for heat presses... http://business.shop.ebay.co.uk/ite...catZ57065QQ_ssovZ1QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em282


----------



## Artsplace-CBR (Feb 22, 2007)

I like www.proworldinc.com
Art


----------



## katkool (Jul 19, 2009)

merchguy said:


> you can try ebay... dont know if it will be good but im sure it will be cheap lol


BE CAREFUL ON EBAY!!!! There is a company working under several different names and accounts - but same company. Its a Chinese company selling 15 x 15 heat presses for about $200. They have auctions (one a day per model press). They are out of California, sometimes called ephotodiscounts, or e-scales, or scalediscounters, or powerheatpress.com

I bought a press from them... Immediately reported issues - areas that the press did not work well. They gave me a small refund... Then 35 days later it caught fire!!!!!

The company tried to say that I may have had the machine on too hot... I explained that I should have been able to set it to the highest setting if I had wanted to and the damn thing should still not catch fire!!! -- BTW I didn't run it high at all and only used it about 20 times.

Anyway... After threatening them with a Federal safety investigation they agreed to refund my money but I had to pay for the $50 shipping to send the machine back....

Still waiting for my money...

My advice: Get a US machine with a good warrantee!!!!!


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

Our parent company has several Geo. Knight heat presses. They've been good, trouble free presses. We have both swing-away and clamshell models and they get a lot of use. 

(As a disclaimer, we are also a rep for the company through our EnMart branch. )


----------



## dalexa14 (Jun 8, 2010)

EnMartian said:


> Our parent company has several Geo. Knight heat presses. They've been good, trouble free presses. We have both swing-away and clamshell models and they get a lot of use.
> 
> (As a disclaimer, we are also a rep for the company through our EnMart branch. )


I have an older Geo Knight DK20S with 2 extra boards I'm trying to sell. Any suggestions on the best way to do that?


----------

